# Sealing Plywood Vivarium



## HOTPD (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi guys, 

so if anyone has seen any of me recent posts Im building my new custom vivarium with 18mm Plywood for a bearded dragon set up, now i know I need to seal the edges/joins preferably with a marine silicone but I have also noticed some people completely seal it by painting the inside, I plan on having polystyrene background around the edges with vinyl flooring on the bottom.

So my question is do I need to paint the inside of the Viv with some sort of Sealant. 

As always any help is much appreciated.:2thumb:


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

even with a species that likes dry conditions I would protect the wood by sealing it throughout. People use yacht varnish to protect and waterproof, while I dont know if the water proofing is what you are looking for it certainly wont hurt, and will prolong the life of the viv too


----------



## HOTPD (Oct 20, 2014)

Cheers Fizz,

I ended up going for a eco friendly exterior water based varnish which was uv resistant.

:2thumb:


----------

